# Adam Richman & Fat Hate



## wrestlingguy (Dec 16, 2013)

I know that many of you are not moved to activism, but I'm hoping that a couple of you might be after hearing this story. I'll try to give the quick version.

TV host Adam Richman has lost a lot of weight recently, and has gone on the offensive of late, making fun of other fatties. On Thursday, Richman was on a flight from Detroit and a fat woman on the plane was being annoying, and he tweeted about it, calling her "Smart Car Sized"







Several fat activists got on his case about it, and he later issued an "apology", saying he was stressed. I blogged about it on Saturday & he tweeted about me the next day, but when another activist criticized him on his Facebook page, he made the following comment toward him:

"Oh R****** ******* - you and your lovely wife can go suck Satan's leathery cock in hell you ignorant, long-winded shitheel. Get a clue or get a rope & a stool. Pretty much the only way you'd ever contribute something of value to this world."

What makes the comment more vile is that this man's wife passed on about a year ago.

I could care less about what was said about me and my blogs, but his comment towards this guy is reprehensible. Richman is obviously trying to distance himself from the fat community, and I'd love to see us push him away as far as possible. I've saved screen caps of these comments (in case he takes them down), but I'm asking that you let him know the wrongness of his words. Here's a link to his Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Adam-Richman/120575041361708?fref=ts


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 17, 2013)

Who, though?

I don't know this man from Adam, and don't know why anyone else would...


----------



## Jah (Dec 17, 2013)

Sad that he became a hater.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 17, 2013)

lovelocs said:


> Who, though?
> 
> I don't know this man from Adam, and don't know why anyone else would...



Would it matter any more if you knew the identity of the person he verbally attacked? Unless he was a close friend, it shouldn't.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 17, 2013)

lovelocs said:


> Who, though?
> 
> I don't know this man from Adam, and don't know why anyone else would...



Hes the host of Travel Channel's Man Vs. Food. Basically he travels around to food joints and takes on their challenges, by eating disgusting amounts of food and getting t-shirts or something. I go from "oh that looks yummy" to " eww wtf" when i watch it. Its gross.


----------



## vardon_grip (Dec 17, 2013)

If someone called me "smart car-sized" I would assume that they were saying that I was diminutive.


----------



## HereticFA (Dec 18, 2013)

wrestlingguy said:


> TV host Adam Richman has lost a lot of weight recently, and has gone on the offensive of late, making fun of other fatties. On Thursday, Richman was on a flight from Detroit and a fat woman on the plane was being annoying, and he tweeted about it, calling her "Smart Car Sized"



So a D-list a-hole whose entire showbiz shtick is based on unremitting gluttony is hating on fat people? I see some very serious karmic payback in his future. At a minimum, he can only rent a thinner body for so long... (He's too much of a foodie to stay "thin".)


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2013)

HereticFA said:


> So a D-list a-hole whose entire showbiz shtick is based on unremitting gluttony is hating on fat people? I see some very serious karmic payback in his future. At a minimum, he can only rent a thinner body for so long... (He's too much of a foodie to stay "thin".)








*Karma's a Bitch* *OR*
*In Adam's case- FAT AS REVENGE*


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 18, 2013)

wrestlingguy said:


> Would it matter any more if you knew the identity of the person he verbally attacked? Unless he was a close friend, it shouldn't.





HereticFA said:


> So* a D-list a-hole whose entire showbiz shtick is based on unremitting gluttony* is hating on fat people? I see some very serious karmic payback in his future. At a minimum, he can only rent a thinner body for so long... (He's too much of a foodie to stay "thin".)




This was my point in saying that I don't know Adam from the proverbial "Adam."
Mr. Richman is, as far as I'm concerned, irrelevant. So is his former show.


----------



## mango (Dec 18, 2013)

*I posted this in several places on FB including Adam Richman's Page... 





Coming soon to the Travel Channel - "Man vs Intelligence".

Adam Richman, star of Man vs Food, and his smartcar-sized ego attempt to devour a mammoth plate of his own offensive words towards people of size. 
Is he up to the challenge or will he regurgitate his wafer-thin apology and call it quits on having a conscience?

Click to expand...



*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 19, 2013)

lovelocs said:


> This was my point in saying that I don't know Adam from the proverbial "Adam."
> Mr. Richman is, as far as I'm concerned, irrelevant. So is his former show.



Most people in the world are irrelevant in some way. With that said, let me ask you this. Ir you were somewhere with a friend who was fat, and a complete stranger walked up to your friend and started ridiculing them because of their weight, would you not bother to correct them because you think they're irrelevant? Would that kind of conflict in real life be more important than if it happened on the internet?

I think any answer to these questions would be personal, and with no right or wrong answer, only what works for them. For me, every act of shame or ridicule is relevant, and I address them as best I can.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 19, 2013)

OK.  As for me, I would be concerned with my friends thoughts and feelings. I'd try to bolster them up, and as for the insulting person, I might say something like, "fuck ol' dude, he's just upset because he's in between paying gigs, and doesn't know how he's going to make rent. I could see how that could make someone a little edgy." Then I'd proceed with my day.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 20, 2013)

lovelocs said:


> OK.  As for me, I would be concerned with my friends thoughts and feelings. I'd try to bolster them up, and as for the insulting person, I might say something like, "fuck ol' dude, he's just upset because he's in between paying gigs, and doesn't know how he's going to make rent. I could see how that could make someone a little edgy." Then I'd proceed with my day.



and he was probably flying coach


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 20, 2013)

wrestlingguy said:


> Most people in the world are irrelevant in some way. With that said, let me ask you this. Ir you were somewhere with a friend who was fat, and a complete stranger walked up to your friend and started ridiculing them because of their weight, would you not bother to correct them because you think they're irrelevant? Would that kind of conflict in real life be more important than if it happened on the internet?
> 
> I think any answer to these questions would be personal, and with no right or wrong answer, only what works for them. For me, every act of shame or ridicule is relevant, and I address them as best I can.



it would depend on the exact situation for me. i know some smart car sized biatches myself. smart car sized is only the modifier of the kind of biatches they are. i would not personally be insulted by being spoken of as smart car sized only the biatch part. fat folk can be rude sometimes too. we aren't always cherubic angels.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Dec 20, 2013)

superodalisque said:


> fat folk can be rude sometimes too. we aren't always cherubic angels.



I can attest to that. HOWEVER, rude is rude, and I feel like weight/size should never have been considered when making his comment.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 20, 2013)

wrestlingguy said:


> I can attest to that. HOWEVER, rude is rude, and I feel like weight/size should never have been considered when making his comment.



i dunno. i can understand your point but taking exception to references to weight can be a problem all it's own.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 25, 2013)

Let's see, the guy hasn't had a popular Travel Channel series since "Man vs Food" ended.

Something tells me that after this, he won't have a popular series...ever!


Dennis


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm a really big Adam fan... follow him on Twitter, Facebook, I've watched almost all his shows, and I was convinced that I was going to marry him for a while.

His comments were obviously upsetting and changed how I viewed him, and I'm in no way trying to defend them. However, after reading his book, America the Edible, it's painfully obvious that he had/has a very unhealthy relationship with food and his body. Which doesn't excuse his behavior at all (and kind of makes it worse). 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jan 20, 2014)

Spiderweb Sitar said:


> I'm a really big Adam fan... follow him on Twitter, Facebook, I've watched almost all his shows, and I was convinced that I was going to marry him for a while.
> 
> His comments were obviously upsetting and changed how I viewed him, and I'm in no way trying to defend them. However, after reading his book, America the Edible, it's painfully obvious that he had/has a very unhealthy relationship with food and his body. Which doesn't excuse his behavior at all (and kind of makes it worse).
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I happen to think you're right. I haven't read his book, but I've seen interviews that bring me to the conclusion that he has an addictive personality. That's not something that goes away easily.

I don't know if he's had any therapy to develop coping mechanisms for this, but judging by his recent obsession with soccer, and looking at weight numbers almost daily, I'm betting that he hasn't.

That's part of the problem with many people in the media who have had extreme weight losses....they tend to swing the pendulum so strong in the opposite direction, as if they're trying to distance themselves from their former fat version. It's not healthy, either physically or emotionally, and again, without proper counseling, there's a fair chance the weight will be regained.


----------



## Spiderweb Sitar (Jan 22, 2014)

My girlfriend and I are predicting a hospitalization for "exhaustion" within the next 5 years. Obviously not wishing for it (that would be horrible!) but it seems all too likely.

I have a history of eating disorders and found his book very triggering... had to take lots of breaks in between chapters; the lady almost confiscated it from me.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 19, 2014)

Apparently he's at it again. This time, there are some triggering statements as well as calling a woman a C***, and telling another to die.

Perhaps it would make a difference to some of you if the blogger who called attention to this is a woman, rather than a dude like me.

http://adiposeactivist.wordpress.com/2014/06/19/man-vs-food-vs-social-media/


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2014)

He is an absolute pig!
I wonder how the network that runs his program would feel about him calling a woman a c%$T?


----------



## Saisha (Jun 19, 2014)

Load the images to someplace like Photobucket where you can have a clickable thumbnail of the image and then post either the thumbnails or links on Facebook and Twitter on his accounts as well as the accounts of network, parent company and even sponsors of his show - so that the full image can be seen.

No one should be allowed to get away with that. If he wants to distance himself, that is his right and should be respected - but not in the manner in which he did it.

****I was responding to the original post above - didn't realize it was from last year. Still, the guy is an asshat.


----------



## MattB (Jul 2, 2014)

Apparently Richman's show was postponed...

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...d-back-instagram-rant-viral-article-1.1851536


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 2, 2014)

He is still selling beef for Wal Mart. 

Despite being a first class jerk, he is not going to disappear. Unfortunately, he's a former fattie turned fat basher who is going to get a pass from the media. God help us all if Melissa McCarthy decided to and successfully dropped 100 pounds. The ensuing media treatment of her would be obnoxious on an epic scale.

BTW I like Melissa...a lot...and I wish her all the success in the world but if you read between the lines in her interviews, she doesn't seem all that happy being fat. I don't think she is interested in being this standard of fat acceptance by Hollywood that so many of us want to thrust upon her. It didn't work long term with Carnie Wilson and Camryn Manheim . My instinct tells me that she is just interested in her family and career and not being the poster woman for fat activism.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 2, 2014)

I wish he would just crawl into a cave and shrivel up. I never liked him, his show was gross and now he's proving what an asshat he is. 

I support his right to say what he wants, but goddamn I wish he would think a little before opening his pie hole.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 2, 2014)

Sounds to me like this guy cannot control his temper and does not know how to behave professionally on social media. If you're in the public eye, you have to be responsible on Twitter, Facebook, and the like. If you can't behave, avoid social media like the plague or have a PR rep handle it for you.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2014)

He has a habit of telling people to off themselves. I wonder if he's projecting.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 2, 2014)

He seriously sounds like he has an eating disorder. I bet he KNEW that "thinspiration" was a common saying in ED groups.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 3, 2014)

" I happen to think you're right. I haven't read his book, but I've seen interviews that bring me to the conclusion that he has an addictive personality. That's not something that goes away easily. "

It doesn't, and without intensive therapy, people tend to trade one "substance" for another. Maybe he traded food addiction for rage addiction. His public tantrums do seem like a ragaholic acting out.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 3, 2014)

It's time, seriously. 

View attachment 86687803b0f752b3bc04fd8d6f213fc3.jpg


----------



## J34 (Jul 9, 2014)

Seems like all the food he was eating for his show, was just stopping all the drivel from coming out of his own mouth!


----------

